# strongest braid knots



## Astro

i found this on the aqua hunters forum (posted by ex member spooled) a proper test of knot strength for braid. very interesting to see the results, will be changing what i tie

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniqu ... 43557.html


----------



## fishinswing

What a great report. I will also change how I do my knots now, especially my bimni twists.


----------



## yakfly

Plenty of food for thought there mate.Would probly drop down from 50lb braid backing to 30lb on my smaller
flyreels if thats the case.Especially now the tuna have appeared in the shipping channels again.


----------



## Astro

fishinswing said:


> What a great report. I will also change how I do my knots now, especially my bimni twists.


i have been practicing the bimini twist since never using before...is it supposed to slide???

am following instructions on website and only using 2 locks

any help please


----------



## Donutslayer

No, it shouldnt slide. Its one of those Knots that someone has to show you. Then its easy as. I only lock it twice, but thats laziness. I also only do 15- 20 wraps.
I didnt know it was stronger that way but i had figured out a long time ago that the 40, 50, 60, wraps that some people push is just a waste of time.


----------



## Donutslayer

By the way, theres bound to be something on you tube to show you.
Edit. I just had a look at a few sites and i tell you, they make it look way harder than it is. I do them in the yak without to much trouble if i have to.
Which site are you learning off?


----------



## Astro

found a couple of vids on you tube which i have been able to work out how it works

cheers


----------



## beefs

Great report - looks like I shouldnt be using the Uni knot for every single knot that I tie :lol:

Shame that he used the highest variance 20lb for the knot test - he wouldn't have realised beforehand though obviously.


----------



## Astro

beefs said:


> Great report - looks like I shouldnt be using the Uni knot for every single knot that I tie :lol:
> 
> Shame that he used the highest variance 20lb for the knot test - he wouldn't have realised beforehand though obviously.


yes i am practising my new knots....used uni's for everything as well


----------



## Davey G

astro -you may want to check that link. it doesnt go to a knots article anymore....


----------



## Astro

Davey G said:


> astro -you may want to check that link. it doesnt go to a knots article anymore....


just worked for me...should be an article called BReaking Point


----------



## Davey G

Astro said:


> just worked for me...should be an article called BReaking Point


Ummm, yeah, so it does... oops.
Don't listen to me...


----------



## Milt

Thanks for sharing that Astro, 8)

Milt,


----------



## Astro

Milt said:


> Thanks for sharing that Astro, 8)
> 
> Milt,


it's a pleasure mate....anything to catch more fish hey!!!


----------



## Donutslayer

Yeah, i think daveyG has his burka on backwards// sorry, I meant very scary ninja mask.


----------



## LoboLoco

thats good to know! thanks for the post!


----------



## water_baby

interesting. veeeerrrryyy interesting..

since i learned last year how to tie a proper bimini twist, i have only used a 20-turn, but i will definitely be testing the 12 turn to see if there is a difference. mind you, if i ever apply enough force to break a bimini in 50lb tufline from the yak it will be an interesting day..

will have to learn the palomar though, always looked at it in books but could never get it. looks like ill be practicing tonight!


----------



## scater

wow is that ever surprising! i have never heard anyone advise less than 20 turns on a bimini and i routinely use 40. good to hear once again that braids are very overstated in their breaking strengths though. just reaffirms in my mind that i can go for broke when i need to. first time i truly believed that was once on a steady pull on a snag with 4lb fireline and 10lb platinum leader i opened up a squidgy finesse hook. they use about the heaviest guage wire for their size i've seen in jigheads. thanks for the informative post

sam


----------



## SteveCan

Wow - great stuff, I have never seen that Yucatan knot before - have been using the albright and it is definitely the weakest link the times I have had to break tackle off the bottom. Never lost a fish to it yet but that's more about correct drag settings than anythign else. Can't wait to check that one out for the braid/leader knots..

Super link - thanks!


----------



## tuco

Great to see some objective tests done, good find with interesting results. Thanks.

Regarding the 12 turn bimini, I am having trouble with 50lb dynema slipping when I tie this one. For now i'm going back to a 7 up 7 down improved albright to 60lb mono trace..... Would be interested in knowing if anyone else has problems with the 12 turn slipping on the same or similar line, as getting 100% knot strength would be awesome.

Cheers


----------



## Astro

tuco said:


> Great to see some objective tests done, good find with interesting results. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding the 12 turn bimini, I am having trouble with 50lb dynema slipping when I tie this one. For now i'm going back to a 7 up 7 down improved albright to 60lb mono trace..... Would be interested in knowing if anyone else has problems with the 12 turn slipping on the same or similar line, as getting 100% knot strength would be awesome.
> 
> Cheers


yes my knots slipped at first but after locking both sides of the loop individually and triple locking both (if that makes sense) wetting the knot and then pulling down hard my knots stopped slipping

i am having trouble getting the yucatan knot to form properly and hold...any tips guys????


----------



## Donutslayer

I had a look at that oragatang knot a few years ago and couldnt get it to work, using mega light braid and light leaders. I Was out this morning and had to do a whole rerig in the dark using only the light off the sounder. Anyway i thought id give it a crack. I found that the short bimini and yakatan knot awesomely easy to tie, A lot easier than an albright. The bim takes a bit of technique to do in the yak but the leaderknot was easy as. cant confirm the strength but there was no slippage. I finish my biminis with a with 2 half hitchs around one leg and one half hitch over both legs. A bit lazy i know but i have never had one unravel.
Thanks astro. sorry cant help.


----------



## FoolInjected

* CLICK HERE for Animated Knots 
Or here for more Animated Knots*

cheers
Wayne

ps. If it's still too hard follow the advice in my sig line


----------



## Astro

FoolInjected said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> found a couple of vids on you tube which i have been able to work out how it works
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> * CLICK HERE FOR ANIMATED KNOTS
> More Animated Knots*
> 
> cheers
> Wayne
Click to expand...

great site that one, but no binimi twist or yucatan knots

this site also helped
http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniq ... catan.html


----------



## FoolInjected

Astro said:


> FoolInjected said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> found a couple of vids on you tube which i have been able to work out how it works
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> * CLICK HERE FOR ANIMATED KNOTS
> More Animated Knots*
> 
> cheers
> Wayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great site that one, but no binimi twist or yucatan knots
> 
> this site also helped
> http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniq ... catan.html
Click to expand...

Your too quick for me, I had just realised and was adding the second link :lol:


----------



## SteveCan

If the Bimini is a bit akward, then the spider hitch is a good option - nearly as good as the bimini - but heaps easier to tie.


----------



## polylureosis

For those who think the 12 turn bimini is the answer to all life's problems then you may wast to read this article.

http://www.westernangler.com.au/default.asp?action=article&ID=87&KeyWords=bimini,twist

Somewhat in contradiction to the article that started this discussion off.


----------



## basadev

Hi everybody.

Here are couple more links. Bimini twist Japanese way http://www.japantackle.com/Topics/Bimini%20twist.htm
and a sig knot instead of yucatan knot http://www.japantackle.com/Topics/sig_knot.htm


----------



## SteveCan

> i am having trouble getting the yucatan knot to form properly and hold...any tips guys????


Try the Tony Jones Leader knot on this page - it's a variation that starts the twist process for you. (I had trouble withthis one as well..)
http://www.ausfish.com.au/knots/


----------



## Astro

SteveCan said:


> i am having trouble getting the yucatan knot to form properly and hold...any tips guys????
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Tony Jones Leader knot on this page - it's a variation that starts the twist process for you. (I had trouble withthis one as well..)
> http://www.ausfish.com.au/knots/
Click to expand...

thanks for that....


----------

